

New French Presidency Website Rips Off WhiteHouse.Gov - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-french-presidency-website-rips-off-whitehousegov-2010-3

======
rbanffy
Are they using the same CMS? SInce the White House was using Drupal, could it
be something on the lines of an insufficiently customized template?

